
What can software organizations learn from the Boeing 737 MAX saga? - jpindar
https://embeddedartistry.com/blog/2019/4/1/what-can-software-organizations-learn-from-the-boeing-737-max-saga
======
cmurf
Can organizations learn that the customer isn't always right?

Will Congressional investigations have the FAA and Boeing take most of the
fall, and leave it up to Boeing and airline closed door negotiations for
compensation (due to out of service planes) to extract the cost of the
demanding roll airlines had in the 737 design? They very clearly wanted a 737,
and they wanted it to have the same type certification as the NG.

